# Residency Question



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

I am going to be moving out of Michigan this week, but have already purchased my resident turkey license. 

Will my license still be valid if I come back and hunt turkeys during the season? Or will I need to buy a non-resident license since my status has changed?

I know the license states that I must show the ID that I used to purchase it, but I will not have it once I have surrendered it to the state I am moving to.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

From "Ask the DNR" 

Question 

I'm a Michigan resident and already have my deer hunting license, but I'm moving out of state before the hunt. Is this a problem? 

Answer 


No, provided you legally acquired your license while a resident of Michigan and while intending to remain in the state, the license continues to be valid even if you move out-of-state.

Please be reminded that it is illegal to acquire a resident license once you have no intention of remaining in the state (e.g. been notified of a company transfer to occur later in the year).

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...nl_JnBfcHJvZF9sdmwyPX5hbnl_JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

So based on this answer, If you purchased your license and were aware that move was coming, in violation......

If not aware of move at time of license purchase, your OK...

I am sure Boehr can add more..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

lang49 said:


> Odds are good that you have to live in that state for some minimum amount of time before you'd be eligble for a drivers license and/or considered a resident of that state.. Until that time has elapsed, you would still have to be considered a resident of Michigan.


 Not for a drivers license. As soon as you establish residency you are suppose to get a new drivers license so that your proper address is in LEIN. Some states do have "periods of time" in order to get hunting and fishing licenses though.

That is the key, if you knew you were moving when you got your license then you had no intent on staying in Michigan and would have to get a non-resident license. Obviously that would be difficult to prove so let your own conscience be your guide.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

some states do have a certain amt of time you have to be there to be considered a resident EVEN in order to get a drivers license! me and some buddies down south just had some problems with it, had to have lease agreement and all to prove that we were there that long, i guess it depends on the state you are going to, might have to talk to the DMV there also, but i would say though if you knew you were moving when you bought the license than you should probably get a non-resident, sucks but what can ya do.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

boehr said:


> Not for a drivers license. As soon as you establish residency you are suppose to get a new drivers license so that your proper address is in LEIN. Some states do have "periods of time" in order to get hunting and fishing licenses though.


I can't speak for the drivers license, but in the state of Colorado, you may not immediately be a resident.

http://www.revenue.state.co.us/mv_dir/wrap.asp?incl=titlereg/about/residency

_Colorado requirements for residency are whichever of the following occurs first: 

Own or operate a business in Colorado.
Are gainfully employed in Colorado.
Reside in Colorado for 90 consecutive days.
_


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In Florida for a drivers license, and license plates, I had my new license and plates a week after I moved down. I had my voters registration within two weeks. As for hunting and fishing license, you have to live here for 6 months for a resident license.

Regardless of the state though, in Michigan for hunting and fishing licenses, the residency requirement is living in the state with the intent on staying in the state so the day you leave the state and do not intent to return to live then you are no longer a resident of the state. The Ask the DNR answer listed above is the correct answer for the circumstances and the person with the original question must answer for the circumstances posed.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

boehr said:


> In Florida for a drivers license, and license plates, I had my new license and plates a week after I moved down. I had my voters registration within two weeks. As for hunting and fishing license, you have to live here for 6 months for a resident license.


Awe heck Ray - when I was working in Dade/Broward they were issuing that stuff to cuban's that still had their feet wet from walking ashore  

ferg....


----------



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

So Boehr, in that case if I were stopped by a conservation officer, I would show my resident license, show my out of state driver's license and explain that I had moved (and intended to move) after I had purchased the license? All truthful statements by the way.

I am moving to Texas by the way and already have a lifetime license down there.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Aggie1 said:


> So Boehr, in that case if I were stopped by a conservation officer, I would show my resident license, show my out of state driver's license and explain that I had moved (and intended to move) after I had purchased the license? All truthful statements by the way.
> 
> I am moving to Texas by the way and already have a lifetime license down there.


That is what I would do. I know in Florida my drivers license has the date it was issued on it too.


----------

